# Odds comparator and sure bets finder for free



## gandalf0777 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hi,

I would like to introduce my free website with a tool to compare odds online and find sure bets.

Free sure bets

Regards,
Pawel


----------



## A_Skywalker (Oct 9, 2009)

I cant open your site right now.


----------

